
Strict Haskell Extension Landed - tene
https://github.com/ghc/ghc/commit/46a03fbec6a02761db079d1746532565f34c340f
======
tene
See also, the documentation added here:
[https://github.com/ghc/ghc/blob/master/docs/users_guide/glas...](https://github.com/ghc/ghc/blob/master/docs/users_guide/glasgow_exts.rst#strict-
haskell)

